# Place On The Bay accepted my sale price!!



## michelle (Jun 7, 2007)

Did all of you get a letter to determine if you would be interested in selling, along with the maintenance fee invoice, end of last year?

A few months ago I asked if anyone had heard back and the answer was No, of course not!

Well, last week they contacted me to say they accepted my price (R25,000) for a red, 2 bed, week 40, and they then sent me the paperwork.  

Has anyone else heard back?


----------



## RayHoek (Jun 11, 2007)

*Place on the Bay sales*

Hi Michelle
I did get a message with my levy but ignored it.
A month or so back I received an email asking if I was interested in selling. Out of curiousity I replied to find out what sort of money they were offering. Not suprisingly, it was a ridiculous amount and I didnt bother to reply.
As you well know, the POTB is on what is referred to locally as 'the golden mile' and an astute developer could possibly buy all the weeks including a premium for summer /christmas weeks and still have bargain priced apartments. Maybe it was their way of testing the market.
Its a shame that the levies are so high, but for us it is still reasonably priced accommodation in Capetown.

Ray


----------



## michelle (Jun 13, 2007)

Well, something is definately going on...

Tonight, out of the blue, I got a call from a US company (might have been ERA) saying they are a sister company of some (?) SA company and want to know if they can buy my unit. 

I asked where they got my name from, but they weren't sure - possibly from the company that I bought from...?

Anyway, I asked how much they offer, and the price was $1400, i.e. much less than the offer I mention above.

I wonder what the story is??


----------



## Carolinian (Jun 20, 2007)

Something seems to be afoot.  The Capetown area, including Camps Bay, is the hottest tourism area of South Africa, so someone could really clean up with a takeover and conversion of a timeshare to something else.

The crude effort of Club Leisure Group to force out owners at The Seapointer, just up the coast on the way to Capetown, is almost certainly something similar.


----------



## Dottie (Jun 20, 2007)

If you can manage to sell your Place on the Bay and avoid their fee, you should really consider it.  I don't remember what the fee was called, but it was I think for document preparation.  It was higher than what I had paid for my studio (weak red).  I found a way to give away the studio to a SA dealer and did not have to pay the fee.  I was very happy since it started trading very poorly. the levey was high, I had had many good years of use, and had paid very little for it.  I am sure the dealer was able to make money on it.  That was before the buyback offers.


----------



## grest (Jun 20, 2007)

Are you thinking that it is a wise thing to hold on the POB and Seapointer if indeed someone is looking to buy these places?  I happen to own at both, and want to do the right thing here and not just feed the hounds.
Connie


----------



## ValHam (Jun 24, 2007)

I own the Seapointer and The Place on the Bay - Anyway, the trades with The Place on the Bay have really improved  - I got an immediate trade for Maui New Years week - I am hanging on to the Place on the Bay -


----------



## Carolinian (Jun 24, 2007)

ValHam said:


> I own the Seapointer and The Place on the Bay - Anyway, the trades with The Place on the Bay have really improved  - I got an immediate trade for Maui New Years week - I am hanging on to the Place on the Bay -



That makes sense.  There is a very nice beach at Camps Bay, while the coast near Seapointer is nothing but big boulders.  Nice view but no usable beach.  I guess Seapointer makes up for that my being closer to the sites in Capetown like the Victoria and Alfred Waterfront.  Then again, if I were going to area mostly for the beach, I would not stay at the trendy icecold Atlantic beachs at Capetown, but would opt for the warm water Indian Ocean beachs on the other side of the peninsula.  Indeed on my trip to Capetown, after a couple of days in the city I headed to the beach, and it was to the Indian Ocean side where one can actually swim!


----------

